# Uproar Festival 2014



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Rockstar Energy Drink Uproar Festival | featuring Godsmack, Seether, Skillet, Buckcherry and more

For anyone interested. I go every year, So glad Godsmack is headlining.:woof:


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like a fun time! The only date down here is 3 hours away, so not sure I'll be able to go, but I have noted it on my calendar in the case that I can work something out for it.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

They have not announced the Boston date yet but i figure it will be Aug 20. Freaking better be.


----------

